
Ask HN: Is there any way to produce many masks from home? - saadalem
If anyone of us can do minimum 200 per day, it&#x27;s going to help a lot of people.<p>But dear hackers, do you have or think of any crazy idea that will help to produce even more ? (Otherwise than help from other people) or another crazy idea that can help in this circumstance ?
======
sigmaprimus
How about some sort of a rolling perforating machine that turns plastic
shopping bags into disposable bandanas?

